# 328d DPF Sensor Codes



## Cessna185pilot (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey there! Little background. Had the dpf cleaned a few months back apparently it’s pretty easy on these cars. My car has 218k on the clock. Was getting a CEL for the swirl flaps so i pulled the intake and cleaned it up to like new, put it back on with new swirl flaps/gasket they come as one piece.

Now I’m getting two new codes instead, they are 2BBA00 diesel particle sensor, plausibility: meander temperature not plausible to the remaining exhaust gas temperature signals

And 2BA200 particle sensor, plausibility: measured meander temperature compared to modeled temperature implausible.

Anyone have experience, thoughts, or suggestions?

It seems like it’s the diesel particle sensor but they’re not cheap so I was trying to figure out which one it is or if it could be something else I didn’t think of.


----------



## cristian.radu.itc (10 mo ago)

Did you figure it out? What was it?


----------

